# Coffee



## Pook (Oct 17, 2010)

I like coffee. It tastes great, whether it be for waking up in the morning, or just a tasty little drink. Coffee as been around for centuries, bringing it historical value with it as well.







Coffee is also a striving business. In the United States, coffee products are mostly dominated by Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts.

What kind of coffee do you like to drink? I like ice coffee myself, flavored with French Vanilla. Do you like coffee? What is your favorite kind to drink?


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 17, 2010)

I like my coffee very fucking strong and black.


----------



## Green (Oct 17, 2010)

Any.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 17, 2010)

Coffee is terrible and you should feel terrible for drinking it.

Peppermint tea, please.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 17, 2010)

I only drink coffee when I need to stay awake and there's no Red Bull available; I don't particularly _like_ it, and my stomach doesn't either.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 17, 2010)

COFFEE IS CRACK. GIMME YOUR CRACK!

I like a good iced mocha, myself.


----------



## Elliekat (Oct 17, 2010)

Cofffeeeeeee :D

I like cappuccinos. My school cafeteria makes some awesome vanilla-flavored ones :) Probably the best thing they make XD


----------



## Aisling (Oct 17, 2010)

I usually drink cappuccinos flavored with white chocolate. When I'm not really in a coffee mood I'll drink frappuccinos instead, since they're more like milkshakes.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 17, 2010)

I like my coffee so fucking black that it melts the spoon, man.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 17, 2010)

French Vanilla-flavored creamer, thank you. And sometimes cinnamon, because tree bark is great.


----------



## Lili (Oct 17, 2010)

Black, with a bit of French Vanilla creamer.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 17, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Coffee is terrible and you should feel terrible for drinking it.
> 
> Peppermint tea, please.


Hahaha, that is never going to happen with me. I fucken love a good coffee and will drink quite a few cups a day.

Yes, I'm screwed as far as caffeine goes.



> I like my coffee so fucking black that it melts the spoon, man.


1) Why do you need a spoon if you're drinking coffee without anything? Unless you want to put in sugar, but in that case I don't consider it black.

2) Spoons melting have (very little) to do with the coffee being black. The coffee is basically water with extract and boils at 100 degrees Celsius or so. Spoons are usually made of some metal (such as aluminium or stainless steel) which melts at ridiculously high temperatures. Boiling water won't make the spoon melt.

I think the word you're looking for is _dissolve_, but I doubt a spoon really dissolves in water with coffee extract, haha...Most metals per se don't really dissolve very well. They dissolve much better as ions.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 17, 2010)

Get _out_. All of you, just go, you should be ashamed of yourselves. I'll be talking with your mothers, and you'll be put on a diet of nothing but tea for the next three months.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

...I've only had coffee, like, once. For hot drinks I prefer Hot Chocolate, and for caffeine I prefer Coke or Mountain Dew.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 17, 2010)

but what /kind/ of tea? I prefer green.

and coffee is kind of hideous and tastes like bleh.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 17, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Get _out_. All of you, just go, you should be ashamed of yourselves. I'll be talking with your mothers, and you'll be put on a diet of nothing but tea for the next three months.


Nice to see you made it back. :D

I prefer tea by several orders of magnitude (any tea: I will take a good white tea over just about anything else, but my usual is several cups of earl grey a day). If I absolutely have to drink coffee, it is black. Putting milk in things is disgraceful.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 17, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Get _out_. All of you, just go, you should be ashamed of yourselves. I'll be talking with your mothers, and you'll be put on a diet of nothing but tea for the next three months.


I have no issue, I enjoy tea too. I just prefer coffee.


----------



## Minish (Oct 17, 2010)

Coffee is rank.

._.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 17, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Get _out_. All of you, just go, you should be ashamed of yourselves. I'll be talking with your mothers, and you'll be put on a diet of nothing but tea for the next three months.


Tea is good too! We've got mostly sweet tea down here and it's _great_, but green is also pretty awesome. I feel like I should try more kinds of the stuff, though.


----------



## Elliekat (Oct 17, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Get _out_. All of you, just go, you should be ashamed of yourselves. I'll be talking with your mothers, and you'll be put on a diet of nothing but tea for the next three months.


I- I like tea too! With honey!


----------



## surskitty (Oct 17, 2010)

I love my milk with coffee in it and I love my non-black teas :(


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 18, 2010)

With a few creamers. Too black and it tastes kind of like acid juice. No sugar though, it's just bad and you should feel bad for drinking it.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm American and like it with more cream and sugar and cocoa and sweet shit than actual coffee. :9


----------



## Dinru (Oct 18, 2010)

Superbird said:


> ...I've only had coffee, like, once. For hot drinks I prefer Hot Chocolate, and for caffeine I prefer Coke or Mountain Dew.


This, except Coke really isn't that great either.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't you hate it when a waitress refills your coffee when you're only halfway done? Then your coffee to sugar ratio is ruined :(


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 18, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Coffee is rank.
> 
> ._.


Nah. You have undeveloped taste buds, haha..


----------



## Phantom (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of coffee, but I do have coffee every now and then. Maybe like once a month. 

Though when I do I prefer iced coffee. I'm not a big fan of hot drinks. Iced tea, iced coffee.... I'm weird.

Will take iced tea over iced coffe though.

If I need caffeine though I go for energy drinks... Red Bull mostly... Though it's like I've built a resistence to it. I started with the smaller cans, now I have to buy those 19.5 ounce ones to get any reaction at all. 

Five hour energy is a security guards' lifesaver though, seriously, overnight shift guarding an empty building, I'd probably fall asleep.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't understand Americans and their obsession with piss-drinks.


----------



## ... (Oct 18, 2010)

Jessie said:


> I don't understand Americans and their obsession with piss-drinks.





Watershed said:


> Nah. You have undeveloped taste buds, haha..


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 18, 2010)

Jessie said:


> I don't understand Americans and their obsession with piss-drinks.


Don't make fun of 'em because they do not have Irn-Bru


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 18, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Putting milk in things is disgraceful.


What! You can't have a good masala chai without milk in it. Yes, equal parts milk and honey, with cardamom, cinnamon, Darjeeling leaves and a little ginger and black pepper, and sweetened with honey... How's that for a disgraceful tea?


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 18, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> What! You can't have a good masala chai without milk in it. Yes, equal parts milk and honey, with cardamom, cinnamon, Darjeeling leaves and a little ginger and black pepper, and sweetened with honey... How's that for a disgraceful tea?


Chai is excepted because I don't think of it as tea.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 19, 2010)

opaltiger said:
			
		

> Chai is excepted because I don't think of it as tea.


neither do I, because it doesn't taste like tea! but. Chai is delicious. <3

coffee, however... :|


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 19, 2010)

Tea sucks. It just tastes like... Bitter. The very essence of bitter too, and not the good coffee or the good baked brussel sprouts kind either.

Coffee for life man!


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

I like really sweet coffee! XD
But lately, after drinking my teacher's coffee, I don't mind so much drinking it with nothing. I've also found, from drinking coffee in there, that I still love sweet coffee, but black coffee tastes much better than coffee that isn't sweetened enough!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 19, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Coffee is terrible and you should feel terrible for drinking it.
> 
> Peppermint tea, please.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 19, 2010)

I love lattes when they have whipped cream on top. =3 They have to be really sweet though.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 20, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Coffee is terrible and you should feel terrible for drinking it.
> 
> Peppermint tea, please.





Dannichu said:


> Get _out_. All of you, just go, you should be ashamed of yourselves. I'll be talking with your mothers, and you'll be put on a diet of nothing but tea for the next three months.


VIRIDIAN CITY OLD MAN IS DISAPPOINT


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 20, 2010)

viridian city old man has been removed to a rehabilitation center.

thank you for your report.


----------



## Green (Oct 20, 2010)

noooooo he was the only grandfather I had


----------



## Skylark (Oct 20, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Putting milk in things is disgraceful.


You can't have a good milktea without milk XD


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 20, 2010)

Tea is better than coffee any day. And my caffeine comes from Dr. Pepper.

I will not touch coffee, or even coffee flavored candy. I just don't like the taste.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 20, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> viridian city old man has been removed to a rehabilitation center.
> 
> thank you for your report.


No, he just had an expresso and is wired. >=[

*drinks more lattes* =3

I was addicted to coke a cola not too long ago. Everything I have now is decaffinated. Does that make me an exception?


----------



## ... (Oct 21, 2010)

I suppose I fall upon the thin beige line between the coffee- and tea-drinkers. I enjoy both equally. With nothing in them. 

But I'm American, and live in the South, where the tea is brewed chilled and made cloyingly sweet for your drinking pleasure. If you order your morning or afternoon Brit-style tea you'll get laughed at and/or called a Yankee.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 21, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> I suppose I fall upon the thin beige line between the coffee- and tea-drinkers. I enjoy both equally. With nothing in them.
> 
> But I'm American, and live in the South, where the tea is brewed chilled and made cloyingly sweet for your drinking pleasure. If you order your morning or afternoon Brit-style tea you'll get laughed at and/or called a Yankee.


sweet tea yesss

Actually I haven't seen 'normal' tea on any menu at all. I'm sure they've got it though!


----------



## Missile (Oct 21, 2010)

GODOT APPROVES OF THIS THREAD.

Anyway, I've had coffee before, but it was when I was young and my grandmother spammed the milk and sugar. :D But without the spam of milk and sugar, I only like it a bit. Not exactly my choice of a morning drink. I've never had tea though. *dodges flying shoes*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Oct 21, 2010)

WELL since this is now apparently a coffee AND tea thread I suppose I can pop in. Yes I'm one of those freaks who doesn't particularly have a preference for either, they're both good by me. :B I've a major caffeine addiction, but I can't stand those fizzy bottles of food colouring and high fructose corn syrup so it's ALL coffee and tea for me.
Generally coffee takes just a bit of milk and sugar, and tea takes honey, but I experiment a lot. I have to admit a slight weakness for those over-the-top lattes and such, but I always order them strong with extra espresso so...
I'll also vouch for peppermint tea, though, because sometimes when I've had so much caffeine in a day my head is throbbing I need something non-caffeinated to cool off~ Also Spearmint, actually. Wintergreen would be lovely to find. I also often mix Earl Grey and Chamomile when I'm upset, helps me calm down, and in the winter I adore chai blends.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 21, 2010)

...I can't drink fizzy things. D: This makes me unable to drink pop, sparkling water and... a lot of stuff. I hated how Germany was so obsessed with carbonated drinks, it was ridiculous. >> 

So I drink coffee sometimes! As a treat, really, or when I'm really, really tired and I need to get in gear for school. Usually I just have some hot chocolate of awesomeness instead. Erm... I haven't experimented much with coffee, but I do like dumping in vast amounts of sugar and milk because I have a sweet tooth and it's not very nomful otherwise. 

I'm not really a fan of normal tea, though I do like this Rosehip flavour my mom generally buys, and I haven't experimented much out of a sip of a sample of green tea. 

...The thing I drink most is just water. ><


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate coffee, it makes me barf :(
I actually can't stand the taste/feel? of sparkling drinks and alcohol either so I think I just have a ridiculously childish palate


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 25, 2010)

I love starbucks mocha doubleshot energy+ginseng when I pull an all-nighter to finish something or another. When I don't need the energy boost, tea. Any kind as long as it's sweet. Preferably with honey instead of sugar, I don't know why though.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Oct 29, 2010)

NEED... COFFEE
MUST GO TO TIM HORTONS
..
God I am such a stereotype. Yes I'd like some Bacon with my Timmies eh? ._.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 30, 2010)

Viridian City Old Man and Godot are my Caffine Brothers.

Viridian City Old Man = Godot's Father.

Godot = My dad.

In terms of cofee consumption. EVERY FUCKING DAY MAN GOTTA HAVE IT>


----------



## ... (Nov 3, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> sweet tea yesss
> 
> Actually I haven't seen 'normal' tea on any menu at all. I'm sure they've got it though!


A lot of restaurants have caught on to the tradition of bringing your chilled tea unsweetened and allow you to add sugar to your heart's content. But usually I'll order mine sweet and add even more sugar to it. Which _can't_ be healthy, but it's tasty.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2010)

You're all animals. Coffee cannot be meant for human consumption, or consumption at all, as it tastes of pure unadulterated evil.
Seriously why would you actually drink this the smell makes me die slightly and Godot is its only redeeming feature and he probably only drinks it because he's too awesome to care that it's vile


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 3, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> You're all animals. Coffee cannot be meant for human consumption, or consumption at all, as it tastes of pure unadulterated evil.
> Seriously why would you actually drink this the smell makes me die slightly


It smells like warm, linoleum-reflected light in the eveningtime, bringing a glow to the eyes of children and adults alike.

aka go suck a beldum coffee _rocks_ 1:oD


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> It smells like the unwashed inner ring of Satan's rectum


I agree!


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 3, 2010)

As do I! 

Coffee might have the Viridian Coffee Man, but tea has the Gatehouse Guards in FR/LG. They wouldn't let you bloody through till they'd had their bloody tea.


----------



## Eloi (Nov 3, 2010)

Experiment time!

My favorite way to drink coffee is fraps. I love mocha light fraps from Starbucks especially. Anyone have troubles with my choice in coffee consumption?


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 3, 2010)

Eloi said:


> Experiment time!
> 
> My favorite way to drink coffee is fraps. I love mocha light fraps from Starbucks especially. Anyone have troubles with my choice in coffee consumption?


Self-fulfilling prophecy much?


----------



## Eloi (Nov 3, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> Self-fulfilling prophecy much?


What prophecy? ^.^


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 3, 2010)

Eloi said:


> What prophecy? ^.^


I suspect you were expecting to be criticized for your coffee drinking habits purely because you have been criticized for virtually everything else you've posted so far and are now developing some kind of persecution complex.

Now, tell me about your childhood...


----------



## ... (Nov 3, 2010)

And with that, this thread has gone down the drain, along with the old, room-temperature coffee that you petty tea-only drinkers chose to throw out.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 3, 2010)

Coffee is absolutely foul. But then again so is tea.

... most hot drinks, actually.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 3, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> And with that, this thread has gone down the drain, along with the old, room-temperature coffee that you petty tea-only drinkers chose to throw out.


Well, I can't imagine that room-temperature coffee tastes any better than hot coffee, and seeing as coffee makes me feel sick that's really the only place it can go 8)


----------



## ... (Nov 3, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Well, I can't imagine that room-temperature coffee tastes any better than hot coffee, and seeing as coffee makes me feel sick that's really the only place it can go 8)


I was thinking that the reason for it being room-temperature in the first place was because you chose not to drink it and it sat there on the desk for a couple hours. :/


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 3, 2010)

You guys are all fucking nuts.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> As do I!
> 
> Coffee might have the Viridian Coffee Man, but tea has the Gatehouse Guards in FR/LG. They wouldn't let you bloody through till they'd had their bloody tea.


But Viridian Coffee Man couldn't even move without his coffee.
Therefore I submit that Viridian Coffee Man is Godot


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 4, 2010)

lolololol @ the idea of Godot handing out Teachy TVs to small children who pass by.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 4, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> I was thinking that the reason for it being room-temperature in the first place was because you chose not to drink it and it sat there on the desk for a couple hours. :/


But why would I make coffee in the first place if I don't like coffee...?


----------



## Green (Nov 4, 2010)

If I can eat zucchini, you guys can drink coffee.

Come on, I ate zucchini!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> If I can eat zucchini, you guys can drink coffee.
> 
> Come on, I ate zucchini!


You people consume such ridiculous things


----------



## Green (Nov 4, 2010)

We have _strawberry_ milk!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> We have _strawberry_ milk!


Thats a different matter entirely. Strawberry milk is delicious.


----------



## Green (Nov 4, 2010)

We also don't spell favorite with a u.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> We also don't spell favorite with a u.


...since when did we stop talking about coffee-drinkers/the general TCoD population and start talking about Americans


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 4, 2010)

and you silly english people don't like the letter 'z'

Anyway, I didn't used to like coffee, but then a couple of years ago I had some and I was like 'this is actually pretty okay', Now I am addicted. ;U


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> and you silly english people don't like the letter 'z'


BECAUSE Z IS S'S BACKWARDS COUSIN


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 4, 2010)

I like z! I just don't use it where 's' will do just fine.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

Jessie said:


> I like z! I just don't use it where 's' will do just fine.


Considering that S also makes a Z sound that's pretty much everywhere :J


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 4, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Considering that S also makes a Z sound that's pretty much everywhere :J


WRONG 'z' is different from 's' mhmmm! Can you spell 'zoo' with an 's'? No, because then you sound like an IDIOT who can't say 'zoo' properlyyyyy

and that smiley sucks, get out >:O


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

Jessie said:


> WRONG 'z' is different from 's' mhmmm! Can you spell 'zoo' with an 's'? No, because then you sound like an IDIOT who can't say 'zoo' properlyyyyy
> 
> and that smiley sucks, get out >:O


J:


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 4, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> We also don't spell favorite with a u.


criminal


----------



## ... (Nov 4, 2010)

Jessie said:


> But why would I make coffee in the first place if I don't like coffee...?


sigh

I'm saying that you dislike it to such an extent that you've resorted to taking the coffee of other people -- who enjoy it -- and throwing it out before they've finished it. 

The life of a tea-only drinker is a sad one, it seems.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 4, 2010)

I like coffee the way Lloyd from Tales of Symphonia loves his, with a spoon of mind fuck.


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 4, 2010)

That is an honourable and worthy way to have your coffee, and I wholly approve. >:D I wanted to give you some and go on about how it's iced, buuuut I decided that was silly~


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 4, 2010)

YES!  One problem, I don't really like coffee. It's too bitter.  But I had to bring this up on the thread.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 4, 2010)

That Scene in ToS said:
			
		

> It's hot! Don't you enjoy how HOT this coffee is?
> 
> KIDDING! It's ICED coffee! See how icy and COLD it is?
> 
> ...


^ This was one of my absolute favourite scenes in the entire game. I laugh my face off every single time.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 5, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> sigh
> 
> I'm saying that you dislike it to such an extent that you've resorted to taking the coffee of other people -- who enjoy it -- and throwing it out before they've finished it.
> 
> The life of a tea-only drinker is a sad one, it seems.


But that's just mean.

And don't TVTropes _me_, da yo!


----------



## ... (Nov 5, 2010)

Jessie said:


> But that's just mean.
> 
> And don't TVTropes _me_, da yo!


Well what else would a tea-only drinker do with coffee?


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 5, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> Well what else would a tea-only drinker do with coffee?


I dunno, _leave it alone_?

I hate the taste, but I wouldn't become the evil mastermind DR HATES COFFEE!!! who bursts into offices and breaks the coffee machines for no reason other than It's Evil.

I've got better things to do. Like cuddle kittens.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 5, 2010)

Coffee's cool with me, I was raised on it. My mom makes like this awesome coffee that just makes me energetic throughout the whole day even with two hours of sleep. Seriously, it's _that_ good. Lots of milk and sugar, though, I can't tolerate it if it's black. Sometimes, when it's available too, I'll flavour it with pumpkin spice. Aah, I love that stuff. 

Also, I like frappucinos. Those are nice too. Cold coffee's one of my favourites.


----------



## shy ♡ (Nov 5, 2010)

Jessie said:


> But that's just mean.
> 
> And don't TVTropes _me_, da yo!


I _love_ you and your Glee gifs. Seriously. 

Anyhow uhhhhh I enjoy coffee right I enjoy coffee occasionally, but the caffeine has no effect no me so I mostly drink it cause the warmth is good for my throat. :v Tea for the same reason. I'm not picky.


----------



## ... (Nov 6, 2010)

Jessie said:


> I dunno, _leave it alone_?


Good girl.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 9, 2010)

Cup of Brown Joy - (Professor) Elemental


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 9, 2010)

Jessie said:


> I hate the taste, but I wouldn't become the evil mastermind DR HATES COFFEE!!! who bursts into offices and breaks the coffee machines for no reason other than It's Evil.


...b-but that would be the best superherovillain ever

wait why would an evil mastermind destroy something because it's evil [objection! bubble]


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

Coffee. Espesally with milk.....MY FAVORITE MOTHER FIRETRUCKIN' DRINK EVER.

:D

oh god its yummy XD x)


----------

